# SDPD testing on the 19th



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I am driving over to san diego on the 19th to take the written test, planning on passing it and then taking the physical abilities test the following day.

I dont really want to call them and ask questions like what weapon they issue or anything like that when Im trying to get hired because I just dont think it sounds good on my part, but I am still curious.

I was able to find posts on other forums from back around 2006 where some said it was beretta, and then they were issuing sig's after that, but that you could carry about whatever you want if you bought it yourself.

I was wondering if anyone here knew if it was still true, and also, if you bought the weapon yourself, and carried it on duty, can you carry the same weapon while off duty?

the course is a 500 yard test that simulates a suspect chase? anyone ever done this? I want to just try and haul ass through the whole thing, but has anyone tried that route and got winded towards the end and failed to make it in the 3:30 time limit? 3.5 minutes really sounds like alot of time, but at the same time it seems like I might just be full of myself. lol

I am going to call the office on monday and ask about traffic tickets though. hopefully that wont screw me out of it. I got alot between 16-20, and still got one now and then til almost 23. I also have 2 on my record currently. but have perfect eyesight, can match their typing requirement, no felonies or domestic violence charges... so hopefully Im good to go.:smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> the course is a 500 yard test that simulates a suspect chase? anyone ever done this? I want to just try and haul ass through the whole thing, but has anyone tried that route and got winded towards the end and failed to make it in the 3:30 time limit? 3.5 minutes really sounds like alot of time, but at the same time it seems like I might just be full of myself. lol


Well I can't speak for the rest of the info you requested since I am not familiar with the SDPD but I can answer the above. Basically 500yds at 3.5 minutes is a semi-vigorous jog at 5 mph. Depends on what they are looking for - if you run all out and get to the BG winded are you going to be able to apprehend them? On the other hand if you take the full 3.5 minutes is the BG going to get away? I would go with pacing yourself - perhaps burst of speed - back to pacing yourself since I'm sure they consider most BG's are out of shape and couldn't run 1/3 of a mile without having to stop anyway.

Oh yea - Good luck :smt023


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I can understand why running is the most important part, wish it wasnt though. one of the local PD's testying is just 19 pushups in a minute, 29 situps in a minute and 15:20 to run 1.5 miles. I had my fiance time me and got 75 pushups in a minute and I just stopped at 29 situps because i was tired from the pushups, but 29 was far from a minute. running thats a littl;e slower than my current pace. I usually would run about 1.25 miles at about 6-7 and speed up to 8-9 at the end.

the local PD is still in the hiring freeze though, plus Id much rather live in san diego than mesa. 

Im gopign to start running 1.5 miles a day up until I go though so I should have no problem.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Those seem to me to be some pretty relaxed requirements by the local PD. The Navy PT for a male aged 40 - 44 would be probationary running like that 35 situps, 24 pushups and a 15:30 1.5 mile run. For the young pups male 20 - 24 probationary would be 46 pushups 37 situps and a 13:30 1.5 mile run. But I suppose they cannot be age discriminate so they lower the scores to cover the gammit.

Sounds like you are good to go - I couldn't do all that now - got too soft after getting out - unless they had bicycling in the requirements :mrgreen:

I'm assuming you are in Mesa AZ - I have never been there but lived in San Diego (Miramar area) for about a year and I liked it - Lots to do and the weather was the #1 seller for me. Too bad it isn't cheaper to live there or I might have moved back.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

no, I actually live in prescott valley. but I planned on moving in about a year to finish my schooling. and San Diego was my top choice. I also applied at the LBPD (long beach, CA) a while back but was on the east coast for work when they sent the letter inviting me to the physical testing, so I didnt go. so I havee also thought about this career before.

I was just looking at police department salaries and mesa came up first, and when I saw the freeze, and had heard that the true local P.D. was also cutting back. so naturally I checked where I was going to move too, and it seems they have spots available, so Im going for it.

and yeah, those tests did seem really easy too me, they do toughen it up in a seconday, but it only jumps to 21, 30 something, and I think 14: something. it does say that the acadamy is much tougher though, but not very tough to get there apparently.

I always hear people say how nice SD is. mesa though averages 105-107 in june or july, cant remember which one, but june through august its over 100.

my biggest fear about it is that my driving record from when I was young, and my bad credit(is actually listed as a possible disqualifier) will combine to ruin any chance I got.

I am going to go there a day early because the written is friday, and every thursday at 1 you can take a practice run through the course.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

went out and ran 2.4 miles this morning (did have to slow to a walk a few times though). not sure how long it took me. I used my car and clocked 1.5 miles from the gate, so tomorrow morning im making the full 3, and im going to actually keep track of time, since I need to be able to do it in 30 minutes. I am up at 5026 feet though, and san diego is 40 feet. should be way easier to run there. Im not sure whats better for stamina, humid or dry, but its DRY here, so hopefully the humidity is an improvement as far as jogging stamina is concerned.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

just did it in 2:37, I was 2nd behind 2:33


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

passed the written, so now for the true physical test tomorrow at 5:30am. july acadamy is full but octobers is open.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey good luck - I think you'll find running at sea level to be much easier, humidity or not - drink plenty of water.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

yeah, the practice test I ran thursday wasnt bad. the last leg of the sprint at the end was tough, but I know I worked too hard too early on the stairs so I already felt a little tired after those, and thats almost the first thing you do. I am going to try to pace myself more on the stairs so I end up with more leftover to run that last 200y.

I have to be there early but dont know when I get to run, and well be there til maybe 2 or 3, so I have a backpack with some jerky, cereal bars, fruit, crackers, and a couple vitamin waters. theres a fountain right there to fill my bottles also if I drink it all early.

but man, there was 158 people taking the written today, and I talked to quite a few people on thursday that were testing tomorrow that didnt need to test today so theres a TON of people gunning for a spot in the acadamy.
the somewhat disappointing thing was I was told to be there about an hour early, was 1:15 early, there were a few that got there 5 minutes late and they still let em test.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> I worked too hard too early on the stairs so I already felt a little tired after those.


I hate stairs - I use to work out on a stair climber and haited it.



> I have to be there early but dont know when I get to run, and well be there til maybe 2 or 3, so I have a backpack with some jerky, cereal bars, fruit, crackers, and a couple vitamin waters. theres a fountain right there to fill my bottles also if I drink it all early.


I hope you're used to all that - it would make me barf - Eat some complex carbs tonight like pasta - grab some energy bars, bananas and lots of plain old H2O.



> but man, there was 158 people taking the written today, and I talked to quite a few people on thursday that were testing tomorrow that didnt need to test today so theres a TON of people gunning for a spot in the acadamy.


Do you speak Spanish? - that would sure give you an edge. I've been trying to convince my son of that as he will be retiring from the Navy in a few years and wants to get into Civilian Law enforcement as a canine handler.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I am pretty used to eating lots of junk. I do have some juice, a banana for the morning. I actually had fish, corn, zuccini, bellpeppers, and rice for dinner. (at someones house out here and ate what they cooked)

and I do speak spanish better than almost everyone I know, but not enough to say I speak it on a job application or anything. havent been in a class for years. everyone I meet in mexico speaks english and my friend who I used to talk to went back to mexico city 3 years ago so Ive lost alot of it. and I was never fluent back then either.

now Im off to bed to get some sleep for tomorrow.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

ran it in 2:30 this time. out of the first half that I was grouped with there was a 2:19, 2:20 and 2:24.

its a shame that doesnt matter though because I filled out the pre investigative questionnaire and man that was rough. I answered yes to SO many "have you ever" questions.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

its official, I was too much of an a hole as a kid to be an officer now. just drove 8 hours each way to get the background packet there by the deadline because the post office was closed here friday, and when I got back yesterday there was a letter telling me I was not going to be selected and to please not turn in my packet. gave me a generic line about P.O.S.T. and said no other information about there decision will be revealed.

so Im pretty much not going to try and apply anywhere else since they all involve the peace officer standards and training. (P.O.S.T.)

someone told me if I enlisted and was an mp that when I got out any agency would take me, not sure about that though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

maddmatt02 said:


> its official, I was too much of an a hole as a kid to be an officer now. just drove 8 hours each way to get the background packet there by the deadline because the post office was closed here friday, and when I got back yesterday there was a letter telling me I was not going to be selected and to please not turn in my packet. gave me a generic line about P.O.S.T. and said no other information about there decision will be revealed.
> 
> so Im pretty much not going to try and apply anywhere else since they all involve the peace officer standards and training. (P.O.S.T.)
> 
> someone told me if I enlisted and was an mp that when I got out any agency would take me, not sure about that though.


Well, have you looked at the POST requirements? Do you meet them?

I'm on a few eligibility lists right now. It's just one big waiting game at this point...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> someone told me if I enlisted and was an mp that when I got out any agency would take me, not sure about that though.


Well I can say that the military will give you an education in a career field, you get a paycheck every 2 weeks, 3 squares a day, 30 days vacation a year and a roof (or tent):smt082 over your head. Does this mean they will hire you? No gurantee but depending on your performance while in the military it certainly would increase your experience on the resume.

You have some choices - MP in the Army, SP in the Air Force and MA in the Navy. Like they say it's a great place to start and you would be serving your Country at the same time. Also this would add some years to not have to answer yes to some of those questions.

Talk to your local recruiters - it doesn't cost anything - they can fill you in on what is available and if you are eligible.

:smt1099


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

well, I went through the post document I got the link to, and found the secton referred to in the letter. the two things that are questionable are the "safe driving practices" and "substance abuse and other risk taking behavior"

I had a .04 DUI back in 02(was a minor) and another one back in 05, not on my record because I went to AA and treatment for 2 years to keep it off and keep my license. and in 05 there was an at fault and a not at fault accident. within the last 4 years Ive only had some speeding tickets. only 2 in the last 2 years, which is alot more compared to alot of people, but I didnt think it was too bad. and the leutenant told us it wasnt so much "what" youve done as opposed to "when" you did it.

so I dont really know if I qualify or not.

sucks because I spent about 140 in gas, 15 on records, HOURS on the PHS, and then dont even get my PHS looked at.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

maddmatt02 said:


> well, I went through the post document I got the link to, and found the secton referred to in the letter. the two things that are questionable are the "safe driving practices" and "substance abuse and other risk taking behavior"
> 
> I had a .04 DUI back in 02(was a minor) and another one back in 05, not on my record because I went to AA and treatment for 2 years to keep it off and keep my license. and in 05 there was an at fault and a not at fault accident. within the last 4 years Ive only had some speeding tickets. only 2 in the last 2 years, which is alot more compared to alot of people, but I didnt think it was too bad. and the leutenant told us it wasnt so much "what" youve done as opposed to "when" you did it.
> 
> so I dont really know if I qualify or not.


It seems to me like you have too many driving violations within too short of a time. I wouldn't say that you should never test again, but you should probably wait a year or two before trying. In the meantime, continue to try different departments, and do as much as you can. The more departments you test for, the more practice and experience you will have in the end.



> sucks because I spent about 140 in gas, 15 on records, HOURS on the PHS, and then dont even get my PHS looked at.


I hate to say it but get used to it. I start testing for my 4th department on Sunday. I'm currently already on 2 eligibility lists after making it through ALL of the testing. I could get a call tomorrow, or never. It's very time consuming and draining mentally, but this is what I want to do and I have to do it.

Good luck. :smt023


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

well, they didnt even wait for my personal history statement, they just got rid of me from my preinvestigative questionaire. so they didnt know everything yet...

Im going to go down to phoenix soon and talk to a recruiter.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

maddmatt02 said:


> well, they didnt even wait for my personal history statement, they just got rid of me from my preinvestigative questionaire. so they didnt know everything yet...
> 
> Im going to go down to phoenix soon and talk to a recruiter.


Apparently they knew enough. Again, my guess would be you had too many offenses too recently.

Every department has different requirements/qualifications. It wouldn't hurt one bit to keep trying for other departments.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

yeah, I guess, but none of the local pd's are hiring. I would also like to move to southern california regardless, which is why Im applying over there, but it would just cost me too much to keep driving back and forth to apply at all the departments over there. monday Im going to talk to the air force recruiter about becoming a security officer. going to go to phoenix soon and talk to a coast gaurd recruiter as well.


----------

